# Pet insurance



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone here have pet insurance called VPI? I've read about it and wondering if it would be a good thing to have for Calleigh and any future chis I have? We are going to get out of that rip-off called Banfield!:foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would not recommend VPI - they have a "cap" on conditions, so like, lets say Calleigh had a condition that would exist and need treatment throughout her life...you'd be SOL after they paid out their per-condition maximum or whatever.

I use and recommend Petplan..just be aware that knees (patellas) are NOT covered for the first 6 months and if your vet has in the past ever diagnosed or diagnoses during those 6 months regarding knees they will not cover treatment. MOST US insurance providers completely exclude knees tho.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I use PetPlan  You can choose your level of coverage. I usually get the more
expensive plan until they turn 2 years old; then, I just make sure I have coverage
for anything big $.

Banfield really isn't insurance. It's a prepaid wellness plan. Definitely overpriced and
not worth what you have to invest.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I used VPI for awhile. Didn't like it. I use Pet plan. I think they have the best coverage for your money.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just insured my new pup with Petplan, as my cats are insured with them, and I am very happy with them, and never had any problems.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just insured Lion with PetPlan a week ago. From what I have heard and read, they are a great company work with. Lion's insurance cost $19.18 per month with 100% paid by insurance after I pay $200 of the bill.


----------

